# Yellow River Today



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

It was a beautiful day on Yellow River today. The water is low, but looked good. My wife & I were sucker fishing, but also caught a nice blue cat & a few bream as well. I caught the catfish & 2 largest bream on a reel about 30 feet from the boat, using shrimp as bait. I didn't know until then that bream would bite shrimp. (Probably just my ignorance.) Strangely enough, we never saw another soul the whole time we were there.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice catch! I didn't know suckers (or bream) would eat shrimp...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Geezer, you and the wife are becoming sucker aficinados..... Great photo.

Freddy and I went to 4 Mile at Freeport yesterday for specks and reds. Fished 3 hours and did not get a bite.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like another fun day! I guess your eating and enjoying them suckers? If I ever catch one, I'm gonna try it

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

We have some kinda small shrimp up here in the river by the billions and I find them in everything from bream to catfish. They are only about half the length if your pinkie nail


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah if you can find and catch a bunch of grass shrimp they make excellent bream bait. I don't know if that's the real name for those small fresh water shrimp , but that's what we call them.


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

Yakavelli said:


> Nice catch! I didn't know suckers (or bream) would eat shrimp...


Ive notice almost any fresh or salt species will eat shrimp.Almost all fish will eat worms too.

My grandfather would fry up or smoke suckers.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

What wouldn't eat a shrimp.....good thing I'm not a fish


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Do you find any mud in their guts? Is upper yellow log lake area better on those suckers than hwy 87 yellow area? I'm damn near convinced I have to catch one to try it now also


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

fishwalton said:


> Geezer, you and the wife are becoming sucker aficinados.....


LOL JB, I had to look that word up to see what you were calling us. Too bad you don't live a little closer to me, so that I could give you a good mess of them.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

tips n tails said:


> Do you find any mud in their guts? Is upper yellow log lake area better on those suckers than hwy 87 yellow area? I'm damn near convinced I have to catch one to try it now also


No, I haven't found any mud in them & they have no muddy taste at all. I haven't fished for suckers around the hwy 87 area, but have caught quite a few channel cats there. They are bottom feeders also & taste just as good as those caught around the log lake area.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Geezer said:


> LOL JB, I had to look that word up to see what you were calling us. Too bad you don't live a little closer to me, so that I could give you a good mess of them.


 I fish with my cousin on that river and others nearby but I've never seen one nor have any knowledge how to go about catching them. I would love catching a few to try. My family goes way back fishing the local areas and I never heard of them, but then again I joined the Army and left for a long time. 

My cousin and I use a trolling motor fishing for bream and he keeps that boat constantly moving very slowing. Not sure if that technique will work.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

spinfactor said:


> I fish with my cousin on that river and others nearby but I've never seen one nor have any knowledge how to go about catching them. I would love catching a few to try. My family goes way back fishing the local areas and I never heard of them, but then again I joined the Army and left for a long time.
> 
> My cousin and I use a trolling motor fishing for bream and he keeps that boat constantly moving very slowing. Not sure if that technique will work.


No, that technique will not work. People who fish for suckers either gig them when they go up the creeks to spawn, or bait a deep hole in eddy water, just off the main river. I have always fished for them in a baited hole. Right now they are full of eggs & probably in a month or so, will start spawning. From about mid October until mid November is a good time to bait them. However, there are a lot of them still hanging around my sucker hole. 

If interested, click on the link below to read more about how to bait the hole. In that thread I stated that I used a mixture of sinking dog food & soured wheat. However, in the past I have just started it out by soaking the dog food & letting it sit in the sun until it soured & just using that. You would always want to cover it to keep maggots out. When I needed to add more, I just used dry sinking type dog food, such as Rex. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/fun-sucker-hole-454770/


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Geezer said:


> No, that technique will not work. People who fish for suckers either gig them when they go up the creeks to spawn, or bait a deep hole in eddy water, just off the main river. I have always fished for them in a baited hole. Right now they are full of eggs & probably in a month or so, will start spawning. From about mid October until mid November is a good time to bait them. However, there are a lot of them still hanging around my sucker hole.
> 
> If interested, click on the link below to read more about how to bait the hole. In that thread I stated that I used a mixture of sinking dog food & soured wheat. However, in the past I have just started it out by soaking the dog food & letting it sit in the sun until it soured & just using that. You would always want to cover it to keep maggots out. When I needed to add more, I just used dry sinking type dog food, such as Rex.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/fun-sucker-hole-454770/


Thanks Geezer, I get back home tomorrow afternoon and will be fishing Yellow river Friday for bream with my cousin. Would love to meet up with you sometime and fish for suckers and learn from someone who knows what their doing. I can pay for gas and bait. Again, thanks for the information. They really sound like something my family will enjoy.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

make sure you are using stout tackle, them jokers will take it away from you...


----------

